# OK one for the Bianchi experts!



## jimmm (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi all

I walked away from this one today for a number of reasons but am wondering did I make a mistake.

It is a lugged steel frame, No tubing decals, no serial number, and no model name. Fork is semi sloping (nice). It has a clamp on front derailleur AND the brake cable goes through the top tube. None of the parts are original to the frame as least from what I could tell (built with shimanon sora/rsx 8 speed) except MAYBE the crankset but it is a 175mm which doesn't seem the right size for the frame. Crankset has S on it and looks mid-80's to me. Seat post is SR but needed a very very slim spacer to fit (which came out when I was checking the seat tube for rust and yes there was rust.). Seat post was so scratched up I could not see the size.

This frame is 49-50. I don't think the top tube is sloping. The derailleur guides under the bottom bracket are a plastic bolt on. I measured the seat tube angle and it was around 76-77 with a top tube of 52cm or so.

I am not sure if the decals are under the clear coat or not as there were quite raised. If they are under the clear coat it is a very thin clear coat.

Any ideas? I went to look at it thinking it might be a mid 90's model as quite a few of them came with the hidden rear brake cable but the fork blew my theory. And the fork does look original.

Thanks!

Pics below.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmmm, not an expert, but I wonder if this is a impostor?

Seems the Bianchi decals are overdone - like someone is working real hard to convince folks.

Just a thought.


----------



## maximohill (Dec 29, 2011)

It seems to be from the late 80's early 90's it is a japanese built bianchi. Very common tell is the purple and pink head badge sticker.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Early 90s, Japanese or early Taiwanese. Not original parts, or some of them have been swapped out. Is the celeste paint sort of "pearly"? If so, this is a giveaway to the age of the bike. This looks to be real, but nothing special.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Is there a tube set sticker on the seat tube. The internal cable routing looks nice.


----------

